# got my 30's on



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

got 30x11 on all four

here is it with 27in tri claw in rear with zilla in front 










here it is with 30's on










30's def dont hold me back though 

P5150308.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good.
14" wheels are the way to go


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Forget the tires, im impressed withthe shop, lucky guy, nice boat too (idk bout the fords though, lol) Oh yeah, the brute looks nice too


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good bro,Like K5 said nice toys,Muddin or off shore fishin YOU DA MAN.....


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea the 14s look nice. Looks like UPS pays nice also.....LOL. Had them in the mud yet?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he wishes all that junk was his!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea steve is right that shop and boat and stuff is my gf's dads stuff he's got a lil more money hahaha or a whole lot more money


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good. Gives us a true measurement on the 30's and what PSI you have in them please.

Do you like them so far? I've been more then happy with the 28's so far.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the tires measure right over 29.5 so close to specs and thats with 7lbs in them


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine measure about 1/2" short with 7lbs in them as well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome! I cant wait to get mine now!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

How have they compared to the Bi/Tris in the mud? Are they actually better or is it just the height advantage? When you gonna send me that map?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Take a pic straight on from the front, Id like to see what the 11's up front look like.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

reminds me of this:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=431


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

dang that's a lot of tire


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks good man!!


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I like it!!


----------

